# Couch accessory help!



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What about hanging some pictures above the sofa to direct the eye upwards. You can find decent ones at TJMaxx or Michaels. One of my girls loves Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm


Startingover said:


> What about hanging some pictures above the sofa to direct the eye upwards. You can find decent ones at TJMaxx or Michaels. One of my girls loves Hobby Lobby.


I agree with Startingover.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

My wife said I was the largest couch accessory she has ever seen, accenting a sofa.


----------



## maria325 (Sep 24, 2018)

Yes, a big bright painting would be nice or even a wall fabric. By the way, your sofa is not ugly.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@jacquelinehoffms you are responding to a 3 year old thread. Rather than hijacking another thread, you will get better answers if you start your own thread.


----------

